# Leeks: do you keep the green part?



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi friends,

yesterday I stewed some leeks and potatoes and zucchini, for a no-worry dinner with some scrambled eggs.
When I cleared the leek, I notice for the first time (maybe I'm getting smart) how much part of this veg I discard. I mean, I obviously cut away the bottom with its little beard, but I proceed also to cut and throw away a big part of the "rod", I'm talking about all of the greenish part. Not to talk about the outer "case".
I was wondering, do you keep and use much of the green part too, does it have the same flavor of the white one, do you discard it completely as I do?

Thanks


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 28, 2012)

I use the whole lot . I may discard outer leaves if they are very grubby , but usually I just split them lengthways to wash them , chop off the root but but then chop and use the lot . I think the whole thing has a good flavour and I like the colour for soups and stews .


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 28, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I use the whole lot . I may discard outer leaves if they are very grubby , but usually I just split them lengthways to wash them , chop off the root but but then chop and use the lot . I think the whole thing has a good flavour and I like the colour for soups and stews .



Thanks Gravy Queen, next time I'll follow your advice.

Long life the leek!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 28, 2012)

When making Vichyssoise, we puree the green as well as the white.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 28, 2012)

I use the white and the green in pies, leeks is an awsome vegetable and I would not want to throw anything away. 
When I sautee the leeks for a pie, i add several tablespoons of water, several times, until it is tender and soft on low heat and then I add the oil and sautee as the recipe says. 

It is also better for my stomach.


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2012)

I use the whole lot that is tender enough to chew.  The part that is tough?  I still use it, just as an ingredient for stock.  I clean it and toss it in the freezer, then add it to the bones and such when I make a stock.  The thing of using only the white part is just to make your potato/leek soup stay white.  When doing that, I just clean and freeze the greens.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 28, 2012)

Claire said:


> I use the whole lot that is tender enough to chew.  The part that is tough?  I still use it, just as an ingredient for stock.  I clean it and toss it in the freezer, then add it to the bones and such when I make a stock.  The thing of using only the white part is just to make your potato/leek soup stay white.  When doing that, I just clean and freeze the greens.


Some of the best potato leek soup (with a greenish tinge) I've ever had was consumed some 65 years ago at Niederstein's.  Sadly they went out of business in 2005.
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/02/07/nyregion/07restaurant.html


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 28, 2012)

Claire said:


> I use the whole lot that is tender enough to chew.  The part that is tough?  I still use it, just as an ingredient for stock.  I clean it and toss it in the freezer, then add it to the bones and such when I make a stock.  The thing of using only the white part is just to make your potato/leek soup stay white.  When doing that, I just clean and freeze the greens.



Thanks for the tip Claire


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, I keep the greens only cutting the very end of them, that is sometimes dry. As the matter of fact I like the green part better.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 28, 2012)

I use the whole leek, actually (except the root end of course).  The outer green leaves I fill with fresh thyme, peppercorns, bay leaves and sometimes rosemary (depending on the broth or stew I am making), then wrap it up and tie it with string as a bouquet garni.  That way it is bringing its own flavour to the dish and acting as a natural casing.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2012)

I used to use the green part of the leek too, but I didn't much like leek. Then I didn't put the green part and liked it much better. I still save the green part for stock.


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Luca,
Unless I want whatever I am cooking them for to be white, I use the whole leek.    I cut off the really tough green bit though.    I often make a side vegetable by slicing in about ½ inch pieces, saute gently in butter (or a mix of butter and oil) until nearly cooked but still al dente, add some flour to make a roux, when this has cooked out add some milk to the required consistency and add a little cream if desired.   S&P to season and sometimes a little thyme.    As Raymond Blanc would say "et voila".

I sometimes do this with just the green part if I have used the white for something else.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 28, 2012)

Leeks are not something I tend to use but I ate at a restaurant last spring that served leek greens as a side dish.  They were cooked very similar to collard greens or spinach.  They were very soft and tasty.  Different flavor from collards and spinach.  Nice side to the steak.


----------



## Somebunny (Aug 28, 2012)

I use the greens and the white part.  I often throw the greens in with pot roast a little before I add carrots, potatoes and onions.  I would put them in beef stew as well, and they do make a nice side dish for something different.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for all your brilliant ideas, friends!

I will never discard the green part of leeks anymore!

Thanks again


----------



## Polish Cook (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks for the thread . . . I wasnt aware that you could use the whole leek!! I only ever used the white bit and always threw the green part away! wow what a waste! thanks for that - will now use it!


----------

